# melting lead down



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Devan and I are looking into melting down lead outside. any tips on how to di it? we were thinking over a fire. Any other ways would be considered. thanks


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

It's the easiest way, if you're allowed to, I find it very curious how many places you are not. I recommend a fan to keep the fumes away and to augment the flame when needed to speed things up. Rowell ladles are the best lead ladle out there, highly recommend them also. Get the #3 and you have a small lead pot and ladle in one.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

You can melt lead over a fire in an old steel pot and then scoop the dross (impurities that rise to the top)with an old spoon (a large table spoon or even serving spoon is best). You can use the same spoon to pour it into a mold, but a specially made ladle with a little spout on the side is best for this. ALWAYS wear thick leather gloves and safety goggles, and NEVER cast outside when it's raining (unless you have a roof over your heads of some type and NO water is splashing around anywhere near you) and NEVER leave the lead unattended! If it's a calm day out, you can also set up a fan that sucks the fumes away from you (or have it blowing the fumes away, either way works).

_edit:_ Oops! Mr. J. beat me to some of that info.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah melting over a fire will work.
If you have a good electric hot plate is even better. You can control the heat more.
750 degrees is about perfect. Melting outside is not as big a problem with fumes. I have even melted lead on an old gas BBQ before, but now I have an electric melting pot I use for reloading everything from slingshot balls to 9mm ammo.
be careful.
Tom


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Yeah melting over a fire will work.
> If you have a good electric hot plate is even better. You can control the heat more.
> 750 degrees is about perfect. Melting outside is not as big a problem with fumes. I have even melted lead on an old gas BBQ before, but now I have an electric melting pot I use for reloading everything from slingshot balls to 9mm ammo.
> be careful.
> Tom


I had no idea it was possible to cast your own 9mm ammo, wouldn't it need a jacket for a rifled barrel? I'd love to manufacture some .22LRs (my personal favourite round, because it's about the only one you can get a license for here!







)


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Sam said:


> Yeah melting over a fire will work.
> If you have a good electric hot plate is even better. You can control the heat more.
> 750 degrees is about perfect. Melting outside is not as big a problem with fumes. I have even melted lead on an old gas BBQ before, but now I have an electric melting pot I use for reloading everything from slingshot balls to 9mm ammo.
> be careful.
> Tom


I had no idea it was possible to cast your own 9mm ammo, wouldn't it need a jacket for a rifled barrel? I'd love to manufacture some .22LRs (my personal favourite round, because it's about the only one you can get a license for here!







)
[/quote]
You cannot reload .22LR ammo, it is a rimfire cartridge and would be pointless. You can reload only centerfire primed ammunition. Casting 9mm bullets has been done for ages, as long as your load is kept at moderate pressures and under 1000 fps leading won't be an overbearing problem. Yes, even in an automatic pistols as long as they are kept properly cleaned and lubricated.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Sam said:


> Yeah melting over a fire will work.
> If you have a good electric hot plate is even better. You can control the heat more.
> 750 degrees is about perfect. Melting outside is not as big a problem with fumes. I have even melted lead on an old gas BBQ before, but now I have an electric melting pot I use for reloading everything from slingshot balls to 9mm ammo.
> be careful.
> Tom


I had no idea it was possible to cast your own 9mm ammo, wouldn't it need a jacket for a rifled barrel? I'd love to manufacture some .22LRs (my personal favourite round, because it's about the only one you can get a license for here!







)
[/quote]

sam, you can make certain parts of the bullet, i dont make bullets so idk about the process but i am 90% sure not to put the powder near the fire


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> Yeah melting over a fire will work.
> If you have a good electric hot plate is even better. You can control the heat more.
> 750 degrees is about perfect. Melting outside is not as big a problem with fumes. I have even melted lead on an old gas BBQ before, but now I have an electric melting pot I use for reloading everything from slingshot balls to 9mm ammo.
> be careful.
> Tom


I had no idea it was possible to cast your own 9mm ammo, wouldn't it need a jacket for a rifled barrel? I'd love to manufacture some .22LRs (my personal favourite round, because it's about the only one you can get a license for here!







)
[/quote]
You cannot reload .22LR ammo, it is a rimfire cartridge and would be pointless. You can reload only centerfire primed ammunition. Casting 9mm bullets has been done for ages, as long as your load is kept at moderate pressures and under 1000 fps leading won't be an overbearing problem.
[/quote]
I understand your reasoning, however with a suitable bullet trap it would be more economical and environmentally friendly to re cast your own .22 bullets and buy the rest of the cartridge in bulk.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

OK my 2nd favourite round .22 Hornet - they sure pack a sting!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I use a cheap camping style single burner that sets flat and is C clamped to a table outside. It is rigged with an accessory hose to a 5 gal. propane tank.
A good cast iron pot and ladle, various goodwill cake pans, needle-nose pliers, side cutters, gloves, eye protection, apron and you are good to go. Move slowly and deliberately. Don't ever throw bits of lead quickly into the melting pot. Ease it in. Never keep your drink close.... liquid spilled into molten lead causes it to explode/splatter. Washing your hands and arms well afterward and or shower/ washing the clothes you were waring, are all good precautions for a lifetime of safe casting.

Always be alert and aware of what you are working with. I tell my boys.... and myself... that one mistake working with this stuff is likely to cause lifelong damage. 
That said.... it can actually be fun to cast lead!!! Be safe and enjoy!!!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Sam said:


> Yeah melting over a fire will work.
> If you have a good electric hot plate is even better. You can control the heat more.
> 750 degrees is about perfect. Melting outside is not as big a problem with fumes. I have even melted lead on an old gas BBQ before, but now I have an electric melting pot I use for reloading everything from slingshot balls to 9mm ammo.
> be careful.
> Tom


I had no idea it was possible to cast your own 9mm ammo, wouldn't it need a jacket for a rifled barrel? I'd love to manufacture some .22LRs (my personal favourite round, because it's about the only one you can get a license for here!







)
[/quote]
You cannot reload .22LR ammo, it is a rimfire cartridge and would be pointless. You can reload only centerfire primed ammunition. Casting 9mm bullets has been done for ages, as long as your load is kept at moderate pressures and under 1000 fps leading won't be an overbearing problem.
[/quote]
I understand your reasoning, however with a suitable bullet trap it would be more economical and environmentally friendly to re cast your own .22 bullets and buy the rest of the cartridge in bulk.
[/quote]You cannot buy the rest of the cartridge in bulk or otherwise. There is no reloading press or dies for it. If you want to reload your ammunition you will have to shoot a centerfire cartridge. You could cast slingshot ammo, if that's what you mean. If so do not use copper coated bullets, they'll wreck your melt as copper won't alloy well, difficult to flux out and cause problems in your castings.
.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Correct,
9 mm lead bullets are good to cast if you keep them down to less than 1000fps.
I also cast .45 long colt, and .54 muzzleloader bullets.
With higher velociteis, lead bullets will melt in the grooves of the rifling, and make your gun inaccurate and also hard to get the lead out of the rifling.
But I must say...the soft lead in any of these weapons...are devastating in shear destruction of tissue...compared to a jacketed bullet.
If you want to do damage to critters...a .22 long rifle hollowpoint, will put them down immediatetly. They are hard to find anymore..but still out there.
I know for a fact that my Winchester .45 long colt Trapper.....will drop a deer at 75 yds. using a 250 Gr. round nose , lead bullet








My 9mm high point auto carbine, loves to eat the lead ammo I feed it, Same as my 9mm
High point auto pistol. Both are accurate with my handloads.
For sheer close range power, and defense.....I want my ...45 Long Colt, Ruger Vaquero.
The thing will destroy the biggest assailant, immediately. Of course...I load to the Max with the ruger, Cowboy Gun









Tom
aka. bunnybuster

Invest in lead....not Gold!
We are gonna need it soon.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

For sheer close range power, and defense.....I want my ...45 Long Colt, Ruger Vaquero.
The thing will destroy the biggest assailant, immediately. Of course...I load to the Max with the ruger








Tom
aka. bunnybuster

Say about 23-5 grains of H110 and a 300 grain truncated cone ought to do it. Your choice of primer.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

If I ever get a pistol for self deffence I deffinitly wantt a colt .45 or a 9mm beretta.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

USASlingshot said:


> If I ever get a pistol for self deffence I deffinitly wantt a colt .45 or a 9mm beretta.


Go with a Kimber.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

mr.joel said:


> If I ever get a pistol for self deffence I deffinitly wantt a colt .45 or a 9mm beretta.


Go with a Kimber.
[/quote]

Kimbers are nice looking pieces.
From what i`ve heard..they are particular on what they eat.
Too much precision in tolerance. My Hi PoInt 9mm`s will puke bullets acurately, with no jamming. I dont care what I load into them....Designed for self defense , and made in America!!
Keep china and israel out of the picture, along with cheap russian junk , guns,
USA makes the best guns in the world.
I must say though....The English .308 is the supreme sniper weapon..Along with their
.303 Brittish Enfield.
IMHO


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

snipers are a whole different picture. sadly i dont know much about snipers so i coundlnt talk about them


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

If I could have any weapon, it would be a nice Glock 30. I would carry it in a conceal carry leather holster on my left side with a one 10 round magazine containing hollow-points, with a second clipped discretely onto the left side of my belt, loaded with snub-nose full metal jackets... so come on Cameron legalise!


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Evan,

I wouldn't play with Lead under any circumstances. The fumes are lethal to your body. No amount of lead is safe lead. I take courses on lead abatement for OSHA every year as a refreseher and you can' t believe what this stuff does to the human body. At your age, when you are growing up it can cause some serious damage.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

peresh said:


> Evan,
> 
> I wouldn't play with Lead under any circumstances. The fumes are lethal to your body. No amount of lead is safe lead. I take courses on lead abatement for OSHA every year as a refreseher and you can' t believe what this stuff does to the human body. At your age, when you are growing up it can cause some serious damage.


i appreciate the concern, honestly i do. we will take full percautions, everything perry said and more! we are going to take this as serious as possible. i would like to live past 40 so no risks will be taken


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

peresh said:


> Evan,
> 
> I wouldn't play with Lead under any circumstances. The fumes are lethal to your body. No amount of lead is safe lead. I take courses on lead abatement for OSHA every year as a refreseher and you can' t believe what this stuff does to the human body. At your age, when you are growing up it can cause some serious damage.


A fan, leather work gloves, and safety glasses, you'll be fine. Lead flux is available from Brownells or other sources, wax can be used as flux for removing the dross, it's what I use.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I am purchasing an iron scoop and .440 muzzeloader ammo moulder. We are also going to use masks for extra protection


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> I am purchasing an iron scoop and .440 muzzeloader ammo moulder. We are also going to use masks for extra protection


Awesome, loving the avatar BTW!


----------



## frosty2 (Aug 23, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> Yeah melting over a fire will work.
> If you have a good electric hot plate is even better. You can control the heat more.
> 750 degrees is about perfect. Melting outside is not as big a problem with fumes. I have even melted lead on an old gas BBQ before, but now I have an electric melting pot I use for reloading everything from slingshot balls to 9mm ammo.
> be careful.
> Tom


I had no idea it was possible to cast your own 9mm ammo, wouldn't it need a jacket for a rifled barrel? I'd love to manufacture some .22LRs (my personal favourite round, because it's about the only one you can get a license for here!







)
[/quote]
You cannot reload .22LR ammo, it is a rimfire cartridge and would be pointless. You can reload only centerfire primed ammunition. Casting 9mm bullets has been done for ages, as long as your load is kept at moderate pressures and under 1000 fps leading won't be an overbearing problem.
[/quote]
I understand your reasoning, however with a suitable bullet trap it would be more economical and environmentally friendly to re cast your own .22 bullets and buy the rest of the cartridge in bulk.
[/quote]You cannot buy the rest of the cartridge in bulk or otherwise. There is no reloading press or dies for it. If you want to reload your ammunition you will have to shoot a centerfire cartridge. You could cast slingshot ammo, if that's what you mean. If so do not use copper coated bullets, they'll wreck your melt as copper won't alloy well, difficult to flux out and cause problems in your castings.
.
[/quote]
Just saw an ad the other day for primed .22 LR cases in 500 piece lots. Then you just have to find the "healed" bullets required by .22 LR.


----------



## dude101 (Jul 10, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> If I ever get a pistol for self deffence I deffinitly wantt a colt .45 or a 9mm beretta.


Go with a Kimber.
[/quote]

Kimbers are nice looking pieces.
From what i`ve heard..they are particular on what they eat.
Too much precision in tolerance. My Hi PoInt 9mm`s will puke bullets acurately, with no jamming. I dont care what I load into them....Designed for self defense , and made in America!!
Keep china and israel out of the picture, along with cheap russian junk , guns,
USA makes the best guns in the world.
I must say though....The English .308 is the supreme sniper weapon..Along with their
.303 Brittish Enfield.
IMHO
[/quote]
All hail the .303,
the first full bore weapon I ever fired at age 13 it was as long as I was tall, Happy days


----------



## dude101 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sam said:


> If I could have any weapon, it would be a nice Glock 30. I would carry it in a conceal carry leather holster on my left side with a one 10 round magazine containing hollow-points, with a second clipped discretely onto the left side of my belt, loaded with snub-nose full metal jackets... so come on Cameron legalise!


Any Weapon?
Maybe this deserves it's own topic
But the best i've shot so far is the russian makarov so instinctive to point and shoot and comes with a snatch style holster that takes off the safety and cock it in one pull.
might not be the most popular opinion but it worked for me

Dave


----------

